# Wolves at OKC (Game 3)



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

6 p.m. CST, FSN, Wolves at Oklahoma City.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

It's kind of amazing to me that the Thunder start Petro and Collison up front. Well, more than that, it's amazing that they don't start Chris Wilcox in place of one of them. Petro does (although it's obviously really early both in the game and season) look more comfortable and coordinated on the court than when I've seen him previously, and Collison is a good player. But Wilcox can be the kind of dynamic player whom I'd think would mesh well with their young roster. Maybe they like his offense and ability to join Westbrook and Wilkins and such off the bench? Anyway, 6-4 Wolves.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

8-4, Jefferson has 4.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny, Jim Petersen just said what I said about Wilcox: "I'm surprised he comes off the bench ... he's inconsistent, but he sure has been a killer against us."


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Brewer is doing a decent job on Kevin Durant so far. Durant did just score on a break (dunk), but for the most part Brewer is right there with him contesting everything. DAMN, Al has 8 already. 12-8 Wolves.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Interesting for both Minnesota and OKC: rookies as 6th men with Love and Westbrook, respectively. I wonder which cracks the regular starting five first. Just because of how small Minnesota's starting lineup is, I've got to assume Love.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

luther said:


> Interesting for both Minnesota and OKC: rookies as 6th men with Love and Westbrook, respectively. I wonder which cracks the regular starting five first. Just because of how small Minnesota's starting lineup is, I've got to assume Love.


OK, Love wasn't 6th man tonight. (Ollie) Or 7th. (Smith) But he figures to be 8th man, and I still think he'll be a starter before Westbrook.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wolves are certainly going deep, early. Ollie, McCants, Smith, Love and Carney have all gotten off the bench already and it's still the first quarter. That's 10 guys in one quarter. Pretty rare.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

20-20 after 1Q.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I was going to say Carney did a nice job coming in and playing defense and hitting his first two jumpers from the left corner (midrange 2s). But his third shot--same spot--was a really ugly airball.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Craig Smith has been in this game about five minutes and has yet to pass. He has shot (a lot) with mixed results. And that is what I don't like about Craig Smith. He's a nice (undersized) post scorer, but he's not good enough to call his own number as the first, second, third and fourth option every time he touches it.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

It has been all reserves the entire 2nd quarter so far, and that's about 6 minutes. Several were also in with a few minutes left in the first quarter. It's funny that the Wolves are almost using a full platoon system. Reminds me of Perry Clark's mid-90s Tulane teams. Rodney Carney, btw, has another awful airball from the same spot. And Craig Smith has yet to pass.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Smith has 9 points. He and Jefferson combine for 19 of the teamn's 35. (35-28 lead) Carney scores on the drives.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Phew. As nicely as Love is playing, Chris Wilcox just taught him a lesson when Love fronted him--caught a lob and dunked hard.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Brewer hits a 3 to bring it to 41-32. Nice to see him hitting those!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't see why Gomes is starting over Love. No disrespect to Gomes, but I just think the Wolves would be better with Love starting alongside Jefferson.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

47-46 Wolves at the half.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> I don't see why Gomes is starting over Love. No disrespect to Gomes, but I just think the Wolves would be better with Love starting alongside Jefferson.


I honestly think a big part of it is that Wittman wants to make rookies earn their spots. Kind of like how he wouldn't let Brewer wear his headband last year, having a "no rookie-headband" rule. Frankly, I'm not too worried because I don't think it will be long. Then the question becomes whether Brewer can hold off Gomes for the SF spot. Clearly the idea of Brewer as a defensive stopper and athlete on the wings is enticing, but he's going to have to keep proving he can hit shots. My ideal role for Gomes would be a combo forward and injury-sub starter at either forward spot.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Really nice start to the third: Jefferson scores on a backdoor cut; Brewer scores on a fast break; Miller dishes to Gomes for a 3. Wolves lead 54-46 after a 7-0 run to start the half.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Jefferson is working his way to a huge night: 22 points with 2:43 left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

And Craig Smith on the drive with another non-pass. I wonder if he is aware _of passing. I mean, does he know it is allowed under the rules?_


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, seriously, I am more disliking Smith every second. He is on the court with Jefferson (and McCants, Foye and I think Gomes, although I'm not sure). He got a feed at just a hair below the free throw line, on the right side. What did he do? Nothing. Stood. Dribbled, back to the hoop. Inched down. Took at least 10 seconds. Put up a bad shot. Missed. Infuriating. I don't know how anyone who likes watching basketball can enjoy watching him, even when he scores.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

A combination of nice play by Westbrook and poor (too tricky) passing, especially on the interior, from the Wolves is leading to a nice OKC run. 73-68 Wolves as the third winds down. A deep Mason 2 near the buzzer and it's 73-70. 9-0 run to close the quarter.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Smith passed! 10:22 4th Q. It was deflected out of bounds.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

This is going horribly. That we have let OKC back into it is really sad. A lot of poor decisions and poor defense.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Goddamnit. 88-85 OKC, Green at the line, 7.1 seconds left.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, Green missed both shots and AJ got the rebound and called timeout. 6.6 seconds left.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Missed 3 near the buzzer. Ugly possession. Refs are reviewing the sequence but it seems to be over.


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

Randy Foye is a horrible excuse for a PG. 0-10, 5 turnovers. Ouch


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Foye, you F***.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Foye definitely isn't playing well, but let's not let a few consecutive bad games wrest reality away from us, here. He has been a much better player in the past than he's been this year so far, so it's not realistic to assume he's as bad as he has looked the past few days: it's just a slump. It is really disappointing, though.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I noticed in all 3 games they've played so far this season is that they allowed 10-15-20 points runs defensively. That happened and they got outscored late in the game, unfortunately.


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

McCants and Foye are horrible IMO. Along with the defense just a poor outing this may be a long season.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

^ Seconded.

McCants seems like he have a limited vision since he can't give a pass to open teammate as he drove toward the baskets with 2 defenders on him.

Last night's game: Pathetic and Mike Miller isn't the 2nd scorer like he should.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I watched the game last night right as Oklahoma City started making their run - no idea what happened to the Wolves defense & offense. They just couldn't get anything done. Al Jefferson should be ashamed of himself for letting Nick Collison drive right by him at the end of the game to extend the lead to 3.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JuX said:


> ^ Seconded.
> 
> McCants seems like he have a limited vision since he can't give a pass to open teammate as he drove toward the baskets with 2 defenders on him.
> 
> Last night's game: Pathetic and Mike Miller isn't the 2nd scorer like he should.


Mike Miller shouldn't be anywhere near the second scorer, that has been the problem with the Grizzlies too. He is fine, but he doesn't have mentality to go along with the skillset. He is being forced into a role he can't fill, on a good team he is arguably the fourth or fifth scorer.


----------

